# red frontosa?



## robalot (Jan 29, 2010)

i was at my local aquatic dealers today and noticed they had red frontosaa which i had never heard of or seen before, just wondering if these are natural, man made or mutant cross bred? any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I thought Red Frontosa were an April Fools Joke on some web site a few years ago :lol:

Seriously, whenever that subjects comes up, it turns out to be a Photoshop manipulation, photos taken with a crappy camera where the white balance is off, or malnourished/purely bred fish. In the latter case it seems that pure breeding driven to the extreme can produce Frontosa that have lost most of their pigmentation. This apparently makes the reddish brown of the body shine through. If you are then a totally unscrupulous breeder, you might try to sell the worst of your stock as the new and sensational Red Frontosa :roll:

In my humble opinion Frontosa are priced for their blue. Other colors are for other fish :thumb:


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Its a hypomelanistic line bred burundi type.
They are not red, they are brown, rust at best.


----------

